# 4 Year Old Quarter Horse



## Country Gal (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Looks very typical of a QH; very muscular and downhill. His pasterns are much more pleasing than most QHs I've seen, but still fairly upright. Certainly looks more halter bred than anything, do you know his pedigree? His muscles are probably a step past what I personally like to see, but sought after in halter classes. I don't see anything glaringly wrong with him.


----------



## Country Gal (Jan 26, 2013)

ButtInTheDirt said:


> Looks very typical of a QH; very muscular and downhill. His pasterns are much more pleasing than most QHs I've seen, but still fairly upright. Certainly looks more halter bred than anything, do you know his pedigree? His muscles are probably a step past what I personally like to see, but sought after in halter classes. I don't see anything glaringly wrong with him.


His breedings are open range and not too shabby Abby
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

He is very handsome! In your avatar pic he looks more downhill, and a little narrow. I really like his wither and topline. He looks to be in excellent condition!

Nancy


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice I like him,well balance boy. You have him in good condition Don't think he is very downhill,he is standing downhill incline in pic. He has a nice topline,decent legs,good head & neck that tie in nicely plus nice amount of muscling. Will make a nice all-rounder..


----------



## Country Gal (Jan 26, 2013)

greentree said:


> He is very handsome! In your avatar pic he looks more downhill, and a little narrow. I really like his wither and topline. He looks to be in excellent condition!
> 
> Yea last year which is the avatar picture he was really downhill but he has grown since and seems to be looking better!
> 
> Nancy


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He is better than most Quarterhorses being brought into the halter ring. He has some faults common to that part of the industry. These are small feet and very light bone below the knees and hocks along with somewhat upright pasterns (but not straight.. which I have seen) and a down hill build. 

The issue this horse may have is keeping those light boned legs sound if he is used hard.. as he is very body heavy for his bone. 

He is very nicely turned out and it is clear you are very proud of your horse and like him a lot. That is what it is all about really. I assume he is a gelding and I think he is a very nice gelding.


----------



## Country Gal (Jan 26, 2013)

Elana said:


> He is better than most Quarterhorses being brought into the halter ring. He has some faults common to that part of the industry. These are small feet and very light bone below the knees and hocks along with somewhat upright pasterns (but not straight.. which I have seen) and a down hill build.
> 
> The issue this horse may have is keeping those light boned legs sound if he is used hard.. as he is very body heavy for his bone.
> 
> He is very nicely turned out and it is clear you are very proud of your horse and like him a lot. That is what it is all about really. I assume he is a gelding and I think he is a very nice gelding.


Yes he is a gelding, and yes I am very proud of him.

Thanx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allegro (Nov 16, 2012)

He looks pretty good.... Typical halter QH. He does look a little downhill and sickle hocked, but other than that, he looks good.


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

The most glaring fault is teeny tiny feet that look very light boned for such a heavy body. He is a bit down hill with a long back as well. Everything else looks good and he looks like he's in great condition. However, I still don't think I would trust him to stay sound under heavy work.


----------

